# Some more possible breeders?



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Doing alittle more research, I am more partial to a sable or bi-color GSD. Still having trouble finding breeders but have came across a couple more if anyone would look at give me an opinion. I am not so much worried about the color of the dog, as the quality of course. 

This kennel I have a couple concerns about their whole guarantee and policy, and I realize the breeder is not an awesome speller after a couple emails back and forth which bothers me. I also am not interested in neutering before 1 year of age even though we have no interest in breeding but I know it is better health wise to wait. 
Reinwald Kennel

& this is another one i've been looking into
Von der Diamondburg - Home - Atlanta, GA

I have also contacted Andrew Masia but I think his pups are alittle out of our price range.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you looked at Little River Canine? Betty is a member on the board.

Announcements LittleRiverCanine


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

What is your price range? And do you have any particular lines you are wanting a puppy from?
The second link will not work for me but the first breeder's page turned me off.


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Our price range is around $1,000-$1,200. Why did the page turn you off? I have been unsure about it as well but just trying to gather other opinions.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

The first site had zero info about their breeding dogs... At least I couldn't find it. Plus they seemed much more concerned with their black Mals than any GSD.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I am closing this thread since there is already a duplicate in the Choosing a Breeder forum. Please direct any more responses to the other thread.

Thanks,
Admin


----------

